# My new copperheads



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Picked this pair up last week. 
Came to me because some imbecile who wanted them didn't realize how bad a bite they can inflict as well as the fact that these two are very skittish and snappy.
Oh the joys:whistling2:


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Bloody stunning if and when i got for my DWAL these would be on the top of my wislist great snakes


----------



## StevetheSnake (Mar 10, 2008)

its the worrying thing about the Irish republic, anyone can pick up anything they want if they look for it. Good to see they are in capable hands, stunning snakes.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Tell me about it. There's a guy I know buying a pygmy rattler and he's totally not prepared, it's a short studied spur of the moment thing...
Thats from experience with a ball python only..


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

It was like that here until recently... basically all we can do is try to be there with advice for when it goes, if it goes, pear shaped. 

The network of shops in the Republic is pretty good, and up here most keepers know one another in one capacity or another.
I'll have to look into it more in regards to the treatment down there.... but a part of me thinks that it is a trip to Liverpool for treatment.


----------



## RMG (Jun 10, 2007)

LeviathanNI said:


> I'll have to look into it more in regards to the treatment down there.... but a part of me thinks that it is a trip to Liverpool for treatment.


It's a trip to Liverpool alright, there's no antivenom in the Republic. Liverpool covers the island. 
Treatment would involve keeping the patient stable until the chopper arrived.

We did an annonymous survey in the Republic early this year for LSTM to make sure that all species being kept were covered by the LSTM antivenom stocks.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

There's a good chance too that one's life will expire before getting medical attention too.
Because of the fact I have had a couple of traumatic accidents and more I realized how precious life is. 
My tools and equipment are quite long and maintain my specimens well, I have also made the use of plexi shields of two types, one is a single sheet with a handle, the other has 3 sheets in a wooden frame that stands in front of my legs and around a little, that is placed on the ground when the gaboons act up. They don't get hooked at all, they get bagged.
As for the rest they're ok but I expect the worst of behavior from them all. 

I once rang the national poisons unit and they said to just ring 112 and from there the serum will be flown in on the next available flight which isn't too comforting.


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

RMG said:


> It's a trip to Liverpool alright, there's no antivenom in the Republic. Liverpool covers the island.
> Treatment would involve keeping the patient stable until the chopper arrived.
> 
> *We did an annonymous survey in the Republic early this year for LSTM to make sure that all species being kept were covered by the LSTM antivenom stocks*.


I remember that actually.. where there many responses?


----------



## RMG (Jun 10, 2007)

There was a good response..definitely not everything but enough I think to have been successful.

Im fairly sure that the current LSTM stockpile covers what's being kept, well what there's an antivenom available for anyway.

Rob did you ring NPU in Beaumont Hospital or NPU London?


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

Great snakes.

I never had any interest in Copperheads untill I got my first pair earlier on this year. Now I know my collection will never be without atleast one of the species!

How are yours temperament wise? Ease of hooking? Feeding well?


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

RMG said:


> There was a good response..definitely not everything but enough I think to have been successful.
> 
> Im fairly sure that the current LSTM stockpile covers what's being kept, well what there's an antivenom available for anyway.
> 
> Rob did you ring NPU in Beaumont Hospital or NPU London?


Beaumont...they were'nt very helpful. I rang all sorts of places from the raf to the lstm to the beaumont and so on...


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Piraya1 said:


> Tell me about it. There's a guy I know buying a pygmy rattler and he's totally not prepared, it's a short studied spur of the moment thing...
> Thats from experience with a ball python only..


 
I hope he realises that a solid bite from a Pygmy and he's a dead man without treatment...

I am so glad I am out of the DWA frame of mind for the time being.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

And sorry for my lack of ID knowledge...But are they Broadband Copperheads or plane Southern Copperheads?

Very nice animals....Decent size too


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Southern copperheads...


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Piraya1 said:


> Southern copperheads...


 
Cheers!

You going to breed them next season?


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hopefully so. With luck I will have white lip babies next year along with western bush vipers and with a LOT of luck my female gabby gets knocked up too.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Piraya1 said:


> Hopefully so. With luck I will have white lip babies next year along with western bush vipers and with a LOT of luck my female gabby gets knocked up too.


 
Gaboon Vipers aren't obscene animals like some of the women we have LOL...."Gravid" - Its not like they were paid to breed. LMAO (My humour...my self entertainment)

Good luck with that mate, I wish you well.

Will you sell some of the babies at Houten?


----------



## RMG (Jun 10, 2007)

Piraya1 said:


> Beaumont...they were'nt very helpful. on...


I can imagine :?


----------

